
Show HN: Road Rules – fun, interactive way to stop texting while driving - ljensen
http://roadrules.co/blog/public-beta-release.html
======
ericclemmons
I think this is a great idea.

Having something for accountability (besides fighting one's own addiction) is
helpful.

I've found myself responding at stop lights, which inevitably means finishing
a text after the light turns green.

It looks like this app does a good job of communicating the most important
statuses on the user's behalf, removing that responsibility.

------
ursus_bonum
How does it know if I'm driving, or merely a passenger? This seems impossible.

~~~
ljensen
Currently, there is a heads-up notification to indicate that you are a
passenger. So if you're using your phone as a passenger, you can dismiss it
right away.

Going forward, we're researching ideas on how to tell the difference.

------
brudgers
I love the application of a text base interface to text. It's the way this
problem used to be solved.

What's the privacy policy?

~~~
ljensen
I'm glad that you like the idea.

Here's the official privacy policy:
[http://roadrules.co/terms/privacy.html](http://roadrules.co/terms/privacy.html)

We're trying to maintain everyone's privacy while offering a helpful service.
Some ways that we are doing that include

\- In the app, the user has a white list to manage who can request location
and availability data. \- Maintaining as much data on the phone as possible
(versus sending it to the cloud).

